# On a mouse hunt!!



## fiona1885 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
I live in Glasgow and trying to find a couple of female pet mice for my sister's birthday at the end of the April. Shes been wanting them for ages. I wanted to make it a surprise but im really struggling to find any. The only ones i can find are from a pet shop who keeps male and female together. Obviously i dont want to take the risk and end up with 2 pregnant mice!! :shock: 
If anyone has any or knows of anyone nearby (or a reasonable distance)then please help!!!
Thanks


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hi and welcome, i'm trying to find females at the moment too it's quite difficult because there arent that many breeders in scotland. I believe the member Unicorn on here may have some litters if you want to contact her or theres a guy in burntisland who has mice you could try, i can pm you his email if you'd like


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I got my original stock from Fur N'Feathers, Glasgow. Creature Comforts also sometimes have mice - worth phoning to reserve some females. I may have another litter in a few months, none in April though!


----------



## fiona1885 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats brilliant- i'll give them a try!  
Thanks


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I do have mice and will have some going down to Kallan in April, I don't know if that would be any help?


----------

